

Google Shuts Down Private Weather API - pearkes
http://www.google.com/ig/api?weather=94102&hl=

======
wyclif
It's the fallout from them axeing iGoogle.

~~~
pearkes
Yup.

------
cyberpanther
Lame :-(

I was actually using this on some sites.

